# [reinstalar el grub] ayuda como deinstalar y volver a inst..

## a06000281

Buenas nuevas ya el otro tema lo di por serrado por k lo vi mas complicado de armar..

ahora me instale el livecd 2008 no beta en modo grafico (gtk) pero al finalizar la instalacion me di cuanta de que no se instalo automaticamente el grub en el MBR ya k  y mi pregunta es como puedo deinstalar el k fue instaldo por defecto e volver a instalarlo  manualmente.. 

  mi idea es el siguiente:                                                                  

     en la instalacion por red nesesita trees particiones swap,boot,ext3

Esquema de Particionamiento por Defecto.............................................. ____

.................................................................................................................|este squema es para la istalacion

Partición,.....Sistema de Ficheros.....Tamaño Descripción...........................|

/dev/sda1 .........ext2...................32M Partición de arranque.................<    

/dev/sda2 .........(swap)................512M Partición de intercambio.............|   con internet

/dev/sda3 ..........ext3 ................. El resto del disco partición de raíz.......|________

       Pero me doy cuenta k en la instalacion por grafica GKT solo usa una particion el ext3 y descarta el swap y ext2. 

    ahora bien lo que quiero aser es  con la instalacion grafica que tengo y k no me instalo el grub correctamente 

   1.- desintalar el grub y todo los archivos y ficheros del grub anterior.

   2.- crear una nueva particion para boot, ejemplo  /dev/sda1 ext2  32M Partición de arranque  e instalare el grub 

        en dicha particion.

   3.- crear la carpeta /mnt/gentoo/boot en donde instale gentoo en caso de k no este creada la carpeta.

   4.- montar la particion /dev/sda1 del paso 2 en la carpeta /mnt/gentoo/boot

   4.- y proceder a instalar el grub en el MBR..

       no importa probar las dos formas de configuracion del grub con genkernel y sin genkernel.

    espero y me allan entendido es algo a lo que quiero aser pero la pregunta es como k pasos nesesito seguir..

----------

## a06000281

 *a06000281 wrote:*   

> Buenas nuevas ya el otro tema lo di por serrado por k lo vi mas complicado de armar..
> 
>     ahora bien lo que quiero aser es  con la instalacion grafica que tengo y k no me instalo el grub correctamente 
> 
>    1.- desintalar el grub y todo los archivos y ficheros del grub anterior.
> ...

 

bueno con lo anterior y con lo que he liedo empieso con esto 

   creo y activo la particion para el arranque 

 creo la particion con:

# fdisk /dev/sda 

y la formateo de essta forma 

# mke2fs /dev/sda1

# mke2fs -j /dev/sda3

desinstalo el grub anterior pero aun no se como asi k no puedo avansar al siguiente punto..

            de crear y montar 

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot....................................................creo el directorio 

# mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot...................................y monto la particion del arranque

....raro yo mismo m estoy respondiendo pero no importa seguire leyendo y buscando solo espero y me puedan ayuda u orientar en algo k no este bien o alguna sugerencia...y en lo k me trabe asta ahora es lo de desintalar el grub no se como..

corrijanme si voy mal asta este punto..

----------

## esteban_conde

¿Que tienes puesto en /etc/fstab? 

¿Que tienes puesto en /boot/grub/grub.conf?

Danos esos datos para que podamos ver si son correctos.

----------

## afkael

He echo instalaciones de instalador y las particiones son libre para hacelas como tu quieras, si quisieras las mismas que para la instalación manual (por internet)

```
Esquema de Particionamiento por Defecto.............................................. ____

.................................................................................................................|

Partición,.....Sistema de Ficheros.....Tamaño Descripción...........................|

/dev/sda1 .........ext2...................32M Partición de arranque.................<

/dev/sda2 .........(swap)................512M Partición de intercambio.............|

/dev/sda3 ..........ext3 ................. El resto del disco partición de raíz.......|________ 
```

Fijate que a la hora de hacer el particionamiento con el instalador tenés que hacer clic sobre el botón "set recomended layer" (donde están los botones para agregar y borrar particiones) o algo asi para que se haga el recomendado.

Aquí está el manual de instalación con instalador: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/2008.0/index.xml

y aquí lo del particionaminto que te decia: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/2008.0/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=3#doc_chap2

Te recomiendo una instalación manual, pero tienes que leerte todo muy detenidamente y quizá que varias veces (incluso recién después de que logras el cometido comprendes lo que te explicaba el handbook)

PD: una pregunta.. Te importaría volver a intentar la instalación?

----------

## Coghan

@a06000281, antes de nada, gracias por corregir el modo de expresar tus dudas.   :Wink:  y nuevamente bienvenido al foro y a Gentoo.

Te voy a dar algunas recomendaciones para que intentes empezar lo más correctamente posible y puedas entender desde un principio tanto la filosofía como el modo de trabajo diario en nuestra querida distro. No le tengas miedo a la desesperación por echar horas y no entender que pasa, siempre cuesta y más al principio, pero al pasar diez veces por el mismo sitio poco a poco te vas dando cuenta por ti mismo como funciona todo. ¡Ánimo!.

Como bien te dicen procura no realizar la instalación desde los liveCD o liveDVD, muchos antes antes tenido muchos problemas con ellos, además los desarrolladores de Gentoo han decidido dejarlos de lado por el coste que les ocasiona y cambiar la política de sus esfuerzos en tener el minimal CD y los stage con actualizaciones semanales, para más información: http://www.gentoo.org/news/20080922-releng-announcement.xml.

Te recomendaría que empezaras desde el CD minimal amd64 para tu Sony Vaio, la instalación siempre será en modo consola pero podrás conocer y entender el funcionamiento de Gentoo desde dentro y adaptar el sistema de tu portátil a tus necesidades y gustos.

Con el minimal utiliza este manual, nuestro querido Handbook, te he puesto el enlace para amd64, puedes elegir para otras arquitecturas o por si quieres imprimirlo desde este enlace: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/index.xml

Para el particionado deberás elegir con el que te sientas más a gusto, esto solo te lo dará la experiencia. Yo en tu lugar para no liarme mucho, si no has particionado nunca usaría solo tres: /boot, swap y la raiz /, cuando tengas más experiencia podrás ir mejorando este aspecto. Pero para ir comprendiendo mejor puedes utilizar la experiencia de otros: 

http://jesgue.homelinux.org/blog/?page_id=3

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-573126-highlight-dev.html

Tendrás dudas, muchísimas dudas, ten el cuenta que el Handbook está muy testeado y funciona, seguramente no hayas comprendido algo bien o te lo hayas saltado, vuelve sobre tus pasos y repite el proceso, si aún así no sabes como seguir párate y haz la pregunta del punto exacto donde te encuentras y trataremos de ayudarte.

Cuando hayas terminado el proceso de instalación felizmente, no dudo que lo consigas, sigue leyendo la extensa información que hay en http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/list.xml?desc=1 para cada parte que vayas necesitando en tu sistema, pero antes de continuar, incluso antes de intentar instalar el entorno gráfico, te recomiendo que estudies y entiendas la filosofía y modo de trabajo de portage, esto es muy importante para que tu sistema este correctamente saneado posteriormente y puedas instalar, actualizar y desinstalar software  correctamente sin romper tu currada instalación. Para ello lee detenidamente:

Trabajando con Gentoo (Handbook)

Trabajando con Portage (Handbook)

[HOW-TO]Cómo usar Portage correctamente(actualizado: 29-5-8 )

Creo que ya te saturado con mucha información, ve despacio y no te asustes, es más fácil de lo que parece si vas con calma y paso a paso.

----------

## a06000281

 *afkael wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Fijate que a la hora de hacer el particionamiento con el instalador tenés que hacer clic sobre el botón "set recomended layer" (donde están los botones para agregar y borrar particiones) o algo asi para que se haga el recomendado.
> 
> PD: una pregunta.. Te importaría volver a intentar la instalación?

 

  pues no puedo aser eso por que en las otra particiones teno windows vista y windows xp.. y un ubuntu...

.....-dev/sda1  windows vista

......dev/sda2  ubuntu

......dev/sda3  windows xp

......dev/sda4  Gentoo

   y no puedo instalar por cd minimal por k usa internet y por aca donde vive es un pequeño pueblo que  para empesar no hay cobertura de banda ancha cosa k para descarga  100 mb son 7 horas aproximadamente  y yo pues no tengo red ni wifi y cableado solo uso un cel. para conectarme a internet..

   cuando inicie a instalar por primera ves lo vi muy comlicado pero poco a poco me he ido adaptando....aunque aun no lo he logrado tener jalando en mi pc. se que algun dia lo tendre...

----------

## esteban_conde

Lo siguiente es lo que deberia contener tu /etc/fstab :

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sda1              /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2
> 
> /dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1
> 
> /dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0
> ...

 

De esa manera deberias tener tus swap,boot y / montados al arrancar

En cuanto al contenido de /boot/grub/grub.conf deberias postear lo que tienes ya que no sabemos donde tienes el kernel ni si tiene initrd y otras particularidades.

Otra cosa segun nos comentas el sistema te arranca, eso quiere decir que /boot si no lo tenias montado cuando instalaste el sistema te instalo grub y el kernel en el directorio /boot si esto es asi comenta en fstab la 

linea:

/dev/sda1              /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2      pues si la dejas tal como te la mando no te encontraria el kernel.

Te hago hincapie en que nos mandes tu /boot/grub/grub.conf para hacernos una idea.

----------

## afkael

Bueno, más que una respuesta esta será más bien una pregunta.. teniendo tanto sistemas operativos en tu pc, debieras tener un grub para bootearlos a todos, entonces en ese mismo grub debieras de poder poner una entrada que apunte al kernel de gentoo, por otra parte y si bien ubuntu no hace particiones para boot, si las hace para swap.. por lo que debiera haber otra partición sda5 de tipo swap y supongo (desde la ignorancia total de un usuario de hace unos dias) que podrias usarla de swap para gentoo (que además podrias prescindir si tubieras buena cantidad de ram -2GB-).

Osea la pregunta es:

¿Puede hacer una partición boot y compartirla entre gentoo y ubuntu, además de darle acceso a WinXP y Vista por medio de grub?

sda1 windows vista

sda2 ubuntu

sda3 windows xp

sda4 Gentoo

sda5 /boot

sda6/swap

entonces podria hacer la instalació desde ubuntu, primero dando formato (por lo general ext3) a sda4 y descomprimiendo alli stage3.

Opción manual: Para instalar gentoo no necesitas un cd instal ni liveCd, necesitas un archivo stage3 (también dispones de stage2 y 1 pero el manual sólo ofrece soporte para 3) y un snapshot del arbol de portage. Más adelante tendrás que sincronizar el portage y emerger las fuentes del kernel, quizá alguien más experimentado pueda ayudarte a encontrarle solución, pero aunque sea en un Cyber o de algún amigo necesitarás hacer descargas (leete mi post: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-698560.html).

Opción instalador: Si el instalador (GTK) te permite continuar estableciendo una sóla particion para / y la partición swap que ya tienes de ubuntu, entonces hasla sobre sda4 y después copia el contenido del directorio /boot a la partición sda5 /boot (donde también debieras mudar el contenido de /boot de ubuntu), edita grub para direccionar bien las entradas y edita fstab de gentoo para que sepa dónde estan sus particiones

```
/dev/sda5 /boot ext2 noauto,noatime 1 2

/dev/sda4 / ext3 noatime 0 1

/dev/sda6 none swap sw 0 0

#/dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom auto noauto,ro 0 0

#/dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy auto noauto 0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

# use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm /dev/shm tmpfs nodev,nosuid,noexec $

[ 28 líneas leídas ] 
```

IMPORTANTE: todo esto que digo son cosas que supongo debieran funcionar y la experiencia que tengo es de noob total, por lo que debieras esperar a que alguien que sepa corrobore si algo así funcione y te explique mejor cómo debieras hacerlo

----------

## a06000281

 *afkael wrote:*   

> Bueno, más que una respuesta esta será más bien una pregunta.. teniendo tanto sistemas operativos en tu pc, debieras tener un grub para bootearlos a todos, entonces en ese mismo grub debieras de poder poner una entrada que apunte al kernel de gentoo, por otra parte y si bien ubuntu no hace particiones para boot, si las hace para swap.. por lo que debiera haber otra partición sda5 de tipo swap y supongo (desde la ignorancia total de un usuario de hace unos dias) que podrias usarla de swap para gentoo (que además podrias prescindir si tubieras buena cantidad de ram -2GB-).
> 
>  $
> 
> [ 28 líneas leídas ] [/code]
> ...

 

efectivamente mi laptop tiene 2 gb de ram procesador centrino core 2 duo

estas son mis particiones

 sda1  windows vista  95 gb 

 sda2   windows xp            9 gb

 sda3   gentoo     9gb

 sda4   ubuntu             6 gb

ok el grub de ubuntu es el siguiente con este arranco todos los sistemas:

# menu.lst - See: grub( :Cool: , info grub, update-grub( :Cool: 

#            grub-install( :Cool: , grub-floppy( :Cool: ,

#            grub-md5-crypt, /usr/share/doc/grub

#            and /usr/share/doc/grub-doc/.

default		5

timeout		10

splashimage=(hd0,3)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

## ## End Default Options ##

title		Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic

root		(hd0,3)

kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=e713db6c-b809-4dd3-91c2-ec657fa347e4 ro quiet splash

initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic

quiet

title		Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic (recovery mode)

root		(hd0,3)

kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=e713db6c-b809-4dd3-91c2-ec657fa347e4 ro single

initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic

title		Ubuntu 7.10, memtest86+

root		(hd0,3)

kernel		/boot/memtest86+.bin

quiet

title		Gentoo Base System release 1.12.11.1 (on /dev/sda3)

root		(hd0,2)

kernel		/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 

initrd		/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

savedefault

boot

title Windows (SO)

root (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

 Y algo mas por lo que me doy cuenta no nesesito un arrancar desde un live cd lo puedo instalr poco a poco desde ubuntu 

directament  crebado una carpeta en unbuntu  /mnt/gentoo y montar aqui  la particion donde quiero tener instalado gentoo

 mis particiones

 sda1  windows vista  95 gb 

 sda2   windows xp           9 gb

 sda3   gentoo      9 gb

 sda4   ubuntu             6 gb

enciendo mi pc en ubuntu y lo uso como si fuera un livecd creo una carpeta temparal en /mnt/gentoo y ahi monto la pasticion de gentoo sda3

#mkdir /mnt/gentoo

 #mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

 e ir instaladando gento manualmente el detalle es k no he podido configurar el internet en ubuntu usando como modem mi cel..

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Efectivamente, se puede compartir la partición /boot, se puede compartir /home entre varias distribciones instaladas también.

Stolz tiene en su blog una guía para conectarse a internet usado esos modems 3G:

http://stolz.gsmlandia.com/node/121

Espero que sirva.

Salud!

----------

## a06000281

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Efectivamente, se puede compartir la partición /boot, se puede compartir /home entre varias distribciones instaladas también.
> 
> Stolz tiene en su blog una guía para conectarse a internet usado esos modems 3G:
> 
> http://stolz.gsmlandia.com/node/121
> ...

 

   Bueno ya revise el manual y creo k me va a servir para tener internet una ves que finalise la instalacion de gentoo con exito por lo pronto voy a intentar configurarla en ubuntu...  

  de antemano gracias por la info....

----------

